# Social Issues



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, I have been suffering from IBS since I was a Junior in High School. Now I am finishing up my sophomore year of college. At first, things were so hard, but now I have learned some ways to manage my symptoms. Except about every month when my hormones change things get really bad again. I get very very gassy and bloated and go to the bathroom multiple times a day. Then I get upset and down on myself. I have a hard time handling the social aspects of my life because I either do not feel well or am worried I will feel bad later. I live in my sorority house and get frustrated sometimes that I can't enjoy the normal things that my friends do. Any suggestions on how to handle these emotions?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome amy


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Getting a handle on the emotions that go with IBS is one of the hardest things to do. I too find that around my time of the month I get really gassy and have diarreah and all those pleasant things (chocolate used to be my best friend at this time, but at the same time my worst enemy-lol). For me talking to other people here about it and knowing I wasn't alone was the first step, then I did the hypnotherapy for IBS and that really helped a lot too. Another thing that used to make me feel better was I braved the question of hormonal diarreah and gas with some of my "normal" friends and almost all of them (4/5) said that they get it too at that time of the month! Most of them though it was normal and didn't seem to bother them like it bothers me. It did feel nice to know that other girls feel this way with their hormones though that don't even have IBS. Mostly just know that you aren't alone


----------



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks so much for your post. I am able to talk about my issues with alot of my friends. Some of them even have IBS, but I feel bad saying my stomach hurts and so on. Anyway, what is hypnotherapy?


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Amyits unfortunate that you do have ibs, but the good thing is you found out it wasnt a life threatening disease. all i can say is try to make the best of things. i know its hard. As for myself, i never go beyond a thirty mile radius from my house, unless im staying over night somewhere, and only if I drive. Just do what you gotta do. If talking about it makes you feel better, than keep talking about it on the ibs board. do you take any meds? try exercising and cutting down on sugar and carbs. that helped me for a while, and then i went on a chocolate binge and havent been able to go back to my exercise routine. well, i hope this helps.


----------

